# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Строительство красивых и функциональных печей барбекю от специалистов.

## tagrojucalo3

Барбекю уже достаточно давно зародилось на американском континенте, историки считают что еще коренные жители этого континента готовили пищу таким способом. В в наше время приготовление мяса, рыбы, овощей и других видов продуктов на решётке довольно сильно распространено в странах Запада и барбекю достаточно активно завоёвывает распространённость в рядах наших сограждан, что все активнее готовят так, вместо обычного шашлыка. Такая услуга как [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] от нашей фирмы «Камин Очаг» даст возможность каждому человеку обустроить на своём участке современный комплекс с барбекю, возле которого можно будет собираться вместе с друзьями и семьей, общаться, отдыхать и наслаждаться горячей и ароматной едой.

 Печники «Камин Очаг» проектируют и возводят качественные комплексы барбекю с рабочей зоной, мангалом, коптильней, печью, мойкой и казаном. Конфигурация барбекю выбирается индивидуально, она зависит от желания заказчика, особенностей площадки и размеров. На официальном сайте компании вы можете ознакомиться с фото и видео барбекю комплексов, что мы уже сумели возвести для десятков клиентов в России и соседних странах. Подобрать комплектацию для своего барбекю и узнать ориентировочную стоимость строительства вы можете, если просто воспользуетесь полнофункциональным калькулятором на сайте. Вы сможете указать ценовую категорию, вариант оформления арки, дополнительные секции, тип кирпича, после чего калькулятор посчитает примерную цену работ. Финальную стоимость печник сообщит вам после приезда на место, проведения замеров и рассмотрения договора на осуществление строительных работ. Хотите обустроить на участке качественный барбекю? Сразу обратитесь к нашим мастерам-печникам!

----------

